#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Bitte Info Nebenwirkungen bei Antidepressiva >

## Pusteblume23

Hallo liebe Mitglieder, schildere hier mal mein Problem und würde mich freuen wenn jemand da zu etwas elebt hat bzw. schreiben kann.
Habe seit 4 Jahren Depressionen mit diversen psychosomatischen Beleiterscheinungen, habe auch verschiedene Antidepressiva vom Arzt bekommen und bin jetzt bei Cipralex gelandet. Diese haben mir zeitweilig ganz gut geholfen,  nach schlechter Phase wurde dann aber die Dosis immer erhöht. Vor einem Jahr bekam ich dann Reizhusten , wurde vom Lungenfacharzt untersucht, eine Empfinglichkeit festegestellt, aber nichts eindeutiges, bekam dann Cortison, linderte zwar etwas aber nur gering, auch hier wurde die Dosis von 2 x täglich dann auf 3 x täglich herauf gesetzt, aber keine nennenswerten Veränderungen. Nach meinem letzten psychischen Down wurde die Dosis von Cipralex jetzt auf 40 mg heraufgesetzt. Aber was soll ich sagen , bin nur noch müde, der Reizhusten ist mehr geworden, habe ganz komischen Hautausschlag bekommen und meine Leistungsfähigkeit ist im Keller ich schwitzte,  habe  Luftnot und Herzrasen sobald ich nur eine kleine Treppe von 7 Stufen herauf oder herunter gehe. Ich kann nichts mehr, komme mir vor als wäre ich um Jahrzehnte gealtert.
Bin jetzt zum Hausarzt und habe ihm alles geschildert, er will jetzt einen kompletten Check machen um die Ursache zu finden. Kann es aber nicht auch eine unverträglichkeit der hohen Dosis Cipralex sein. Möchte das Medikament am liebsten absetzen, habe aber Angst wegen dem evtl. psychischen Durchhänger.
Wer hat ähnliches erlebt? Wer hat auch Erfahrung oder kann etwas dazu beitragen?
Wäre Euch sehr danke bar wenn ich Antworten bekommen würde.
Lg. Pusteblume

----------


## Pusteblume23

Danke für deine Antwort! Habe mir den Link gerade mal durchgelesen, im Prinzip sind da alle Nebenwirkungen aufgeführt die ich habe. Wenn sie denn davon kommen. 
Vielen Dank 
lg. Pusteblume

----------


## Herbert K

Hallo Pusteblume, 
ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass das nicht das richtige Medikament für dich ist.
Deine geschilderten Nebenwirkungen sind ja richtig Besorgniserregend. Ob das Nebenwirkungen sind oder nicht (wovon ich nicht ausgehe) ist eigentlich sekundär. Primär ist, das du das Medikament nicht verträgst!!! Man sagt ja auch Unverträglichkeitsreaktion.
Ich rate für schnellstmögliches absetzen. Das sollte aber nur mit Hilfe deines Arztes geschehen. 
Diese Mittel haben ebenso Absetzenebenwirkungen!!!
Du solltest zu deinem Facharzt gehen und darauf bestehen, dass es abgesetzt wird.
Mach dich nicht klein, stehe zu dir, Ärzte sind auch Menschen! 
Mein zweites Antidepressivum war Venlafaxin (Markenname: Trevilor). Ein ja sooooooo
potentes Mittel. Ich hatte nur Nebenwirkungen! Und das verletzte den Stolz meiner Fachärztin ungemein. Aber sie musste es  ja nicht nehmen! Da ich erkannte, dass die Ärztin unter mir sehr leiden muss, habe ich mich neu orientiert. Innerhalb von 4 Tagen hatte ich einen neuen Termin bei einem neuen Arzt. Und bald danach war ich das Venlafaxin los!
Übrigens: In der Medicin heisst es: Wenn die Nebenwirkungen größer sind als der Nutzen,
dann hat ein Medikament keinen Sinn. 
Liebe Grüße,
Herbert

----------


## Pusteblume23

Hallo Herbert,
danke für deine Unterstützung, das stärkt mir den Rücken, hatte gedacht das ich nur mal wieder ein Problemfall bin. Ja das Venlafaxin hatte ich auch schon, aber keine Nebenwirkungen ondern gar keine WIrkung , leider, aber ich werde , das jetzt weiter verfolgen und auch Bericht hier abgeben.
Dir einen schönen Tag und vielen Dank.
lg. Pusteblume

----------


## Ralfk

Hallo, 
ich bin Leiter einer Selbsthilfegruppe und unsere Mitglieder,die medikamentös etwas machen,nehmen überwiegend Citalopram. Cipralex dürfte ebenso wie das ein Medikament sein,was antriebssteigernd wirken soll. Die Nebenwirkung "Schwitzen" ist bei uns hinlänglich bekannt. Das kann aber auch bei Citalopram vorkommen. Einige haben ähnliches berichtet. Die Leistungsminderung könnte vielleicht auch etwas mit dem Medikament zutun haben. Ich selber nehme Mirtazapin,abends,und dieses Medikament wirkt natürlich auch "dämpfend",also eventuell Leistungsmindernd.Das merkt man insbesondere wenn man das Medikament zu spät nimmt abends und es bis in den Tag hinein müde macht.
Um sicher zu sein ob bei Dir nichts anderes vorliegt,würde ich das Cipralex gezielt mit Absprache über längere Zeit absetzen und nach ein paar Wochen dann schauen,ob a.) das Schwitzen usw. weg ist und b.) deine Leistungsfähigkeit wieder gesteigert ist.Zum Beispiel durch Zeitenvergleich beim Laufen auf dem Laufband. 
Gruss,Ralf

----------


## Pusteblume23

Hallo Ralf, 
danke für deine Info, habe jetzt mit Absprache Arzt die Dosis halbiert und werde sie nach und nach ausschleichen lassen .
Bin der Hoffnung voll das sich etwas positiv ändert.
lg. Angela

----------

